

I just finished implementing an image processing service with a URL-based API - urlimg
http://urlimg.com

======
headShrinker
I wrote a PHP script along a similar line.

Example:

[http://fritzw.com/resizer.php?w=80&h=30&c=0&f=ht...](http://fritzw.com/resizer.php?w=80&h=30&c=0&f=http://ycombinator.com/images/yc500.gif)

Code:

<http://fritzw.com/Programming/do/resize>

Doesn't have as many options but great for developers who don't want to open
PS every time a client hands you a new photo to throw on the site.

------
jcollins
Interesting idea for a service. I wrote an Apache module that is very similar.

<http://code.google.com/p/moddims/>

